

Heroku (YC W08) makes PaaS flexible with Add-ons - teich
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2009/10/29/add_ons_launch/

======
Readmore
Great work on the add-ons! It's great to see how quickly you moved this out of
Beta.

------
tectonic
Websolr is made by a friend of mine, and looks quite useful.

------
bham
I don't see an add-on for long-polling. I kid, I kid.

